# Companies you Like/Dislike for no apparent reason



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just cruisin the interwebz thinking and stuff and realized that there are just some companies I like for no apparent reason. Then I realized same goes for some companies I don't like, I don't have any good reason, I just dislike them. Keep this thread that way though, no bashing allowed. If there's a legitimate reason, it doesn't belong here.

Like. Forum. Their boards aren't bad or mind blowing, nor their bindings. Nothing fantastic, yet I find myself wanting one pretty bad every now and again. Special Blend. I don't even fit their outerwear at all, but for some reason I like them.

Dislike. Dakine. I've had a pair of their gloves and they were fine I guess, but for no good reason I just don't like Dakine. Rome Bindings. I've even ridden these and liked them, but for some unknown reason I just can't like the whole deal. Protec. I'm even likely buying a helmet from them for 2013, so this one is especially weird.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I found that to end snowboard discrimination I just hate every company.


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive rented some,never owned one, but burton boards and bindings. I irrationally dislike them even though some of the rentals rode pretty well.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Pepsi... Fuck that commie cola!

Canon... I fiercely defend their stuff even though I've never owned the competition. And the canon copier we have at work is a heap. Brand new last year and it's always on the fritz...

Dainese... I'm an Alpinestars guy and found that in the sportbike world more duchebags wore Dainese than anything else. So I hate them.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Dislike- Head Snowboard even though I have never used their products. Burton Binding cause I refuse to use there binding because they refuse to make a board with a simple bolt pattern.


Like- Raiden phantoms for some reason and I dig K2 boards even though there prob not my first or second choice to ride.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Established ski companies selling snowboards. My dad has a Salomon and I internally mock him for it :cheeky4:

Just feels wrong...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I dislike bataleon even tho i have never ridden it and think its a good idea.

i like flow, i will try to always have one in my quiver just cause no one else around here has them and i read a lot of hate.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Established ski companies selling snowboards. My dad has a Salomon and I internally mock him for it :cheeky4:
> 
> Just feels wrong...


Mee too... just can't stand them, never owned one and you would expect with 75 years of ski engineering behind a company they might make a good board? But no... I hate them all.

For really no educated reason I dislike Flow, Gnu, Technine, Nitro, Flux, Grenade, 

and for no good reason I like Yes, Never Summer, Lib Tech, Smokin, Rome (for saying FU to burton), Nixon, 686

Funny enough I absolutely hate Burton but my favortite clothes are Analog... ??? ya...

I hate Dakine too but its because in the 90's they made a mochery of snowboarding by providing ridiculous headgear to all the newbies making snowboarding look like a shortbus sport. Funny thing is I'm not even sure they were made by Dikine but in my mind they were so thats that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Burton. Granted I have reasons to hate some of their products but I wont even buy their clothes. The only thing I have owned from them is socks and just git gloves from them. The socks suck. Let's see how the gloves are.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

looooooooooooooooooooooove nike. I am a complete whore of nike stuff. I hate reebok.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I find myself hating Subaru. Its not the car company`s fault and I know they are GREAT little cars. The problem is that after living in Portland, Oregon for 7 years, I have noticed that every hipster douchebag owns one and 90% of Subarus on the road here are are driven by complete morons and assholes....:dunno:


Lol... careful, seems there are many of those hipster douchebags on these forums.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/15159-your-snowboard-vehicle.html


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Analog even tho Im a short chick and nothing they make really fits me :laugh:

I am an audio engineer and my first job I ever had was aligning 24 track analog tape machines. I used to deal with reels of tape all day...

I love love love how easy pro tools is is but I'm glad that I started my career before the digital days. 

yes, I am fucking old.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like to hate on Lib Tech, even though I want some of their boards.

I like Technine though, even though a lot of people hate them. Maybe because it's my first board, even though the board wasn't even that great. Sentimental value there.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I find myself hating Subaru. Its not the car company`s fault and I know they are GREAT little cars. The problem is that after living in Portland, Oregon for 7 years, I have noticed that every hipster douchebag owns one and 90% of Subarus on the road here are are driven by complete morons and assholes....:dunno:


Same with BMWs... And most Mercedes drivers I've met. My sister had a 325 and I drove it, turned into an asshole...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Love: :thumbsup:

Volcom
Electric
Thirty-Two
Never Summer
Honda
Toyota
Keen
Target
Dogs
Saucer Wax
Osprey
REI
PC

Hate::thumbsdown:

Technine
K2
Cops
Mazda
Nike
Wal-Mart
Those Can-am bassackwards trikes for ppl who can't ride bikes? WTF - don't tell me it safer lol!
Cats
Apple

American truck companies left out (I'd never buy a car from them ) cuz I'm pretty ambivalent about all of them. Dad raised me to love Chevy and hate cats, but the Ford f-150 has been absolutely gorgeous for the last 5 years or so, and its pricepoint vs a smaller toyo is compelling. I have never and likely will never own a Dodge, but they look alright, and I won't argue with Jeeps reputation as a stock off road vehicle.

I have lots of reasons for everything in this list, but the OP says "NO". 

Suffice it to say the the group in the first column are all awesome and can do no wrong. Big Ups! 

The 2nd group can chew on a bag of dicks while dieing in a fire. Fuck them :cheeky4:


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

I also hate on DaKine for no reason, gloves kept me warm and bags held my gear well. 

Some more I hate for no apparent reason- Battaleon, Smith, Arbor, Gnu (Lib is my fav), anything Burton (even though I'm trying desperately to get a particular Analog outfit right now!), Rome 

Likes for no rational reason- Grenade, Yes, Union (only like one binding in the whole line and I'd never ride it), Lobster (funny when you consider my dislike for Battaleon!)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Love -- Dakine, Nitro, Lib, CAPiTA, Union, Rome, Oakley, Dragon, Arbor, Yes., Celtek

Dislike -- Grenade, DeKline, Nike, Ford, Nokia, Motorola, Holden, FourSquare,


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Companies that treat their existing customers worse than a new customer (cellphone plans, cable/satellite, etc.)

Companies that charge outrageous prices for replacement parts and then threaten to void the warranty if you don't use their OEM part (it's illegal and it's called tying)

Companies that constantly try to upsell you on extended warranties, "paint protection" and other crap.

Companies who don't put prices on their websites (call for a free quote!) I'm surfing for a free quote...I'm not going to call and be put on hold as well!

Companies who try to lock you into their entire product line by deliberately making it incompatible with anything else (Burton bindings, car rim bolt patterns, etc.)

Companies who never respond to their website's "contact us" email address or just reply with a link to their website's FAQ.

And especially....

Any place that will make you stand in line to wait your turn for service and then will answer the phone to deal with another customer. Hello! Live client standing here! Put them on hold until it's their turn!

Lots of companies making good products lose me as a customer doing the above.

Conversely, I've bought a lot of bad product because of a good buying experience.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Love - lobster, yes, CAPiTA, 32, Galaxy phones (never owned one though but it looks like its for smart people and i like that)

Hate - Redbull (dont mind the taste, movies are awsome, but its redbull!!!), Twitter, HEAD snowboards (tennis background, cant get over that fact)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Bones said:


> Companies who try to lock you into their entire product line by deliberately making it incompatible with anything else (Burton bindings, car rim bolt patterns, etc.)


Apple does this. Tied to iTunes? No thanks... the Burton binding issue doesn't really bother me. After setting up my GFs 4x4 bindings again the other day and having to compromise between to hole positions (a little toe or a little heel overhang) it reminded me why EST/ICS/Channel is better. Plus if you buy a non-EST binding you can use it on ANY board (channel, 3D, and 4x4)



OzSnow said:


> Love - lobster, yes, CAPiTA, 32, Galaxy phones (never owned one though but it looks like its for smart people and i like that)
> 
> Hate - Redbull (dont mind the taste, movies are awsome, but its redbull!!!), Twitter, HEAD snowboards (tennis background, cant get over that fact)


My GF's got a Galaxy SII and it's not all that it's cracked up to be. I have faster internet searches, less reboots, and better website loads on my Nokia N8 with its "horribly outdated" symbian OS.

Agree with the twitter. Twitter is for twits. :cheeky4: Almost deleted my facebook account a few times but it's great for keeping in touch with my family from all over the place. I have 35 friends if that shows my facebook usage lol...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Ride. I own a dh2 and freaking love it but for some reason don't like the brand.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

*Hate:*
United States Government (goat spunk)
Verizon (experts in buying good companies and turning them into shit)
Wal-Mart (douch bags that prey on the poor)
Facebook (data mining fucktards)
Burton (everyone does)
Bolle (shit)
Corporate America (bending us over since ????)

*Love:*
Bud Lite (needs no explination)
Dakine (best dam mitts I ever owned)
Never Summer (Duh)
K2 (good stuff never a problem)
Chevy (like a rock)
686 (as advertised)
Marlboro (i quit, but best damn smoke ever made)
Victorias Secret (hottest panty models hands down)
Loveland (excellent people)
Dragon (good quality)
US Military (can't put it into words)
Yamaha (runs time after time)
Honda (some of the longest lasting stuff ever made)
Snowboarding Forum .Com (great community)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

2hipp4u said:


> *Hate:*
> United States Government (goat spunk)
> Verizon (experts in buying good companies and turning them into shit)
> Wal-Mart (douch bags that prey on the poor)
> ...


You sound like a true American sir :laugh:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Love:
Tumi
Porsche Design Porsche Design - Porsche Design (been buying everything from cigar accessories to high end snow boots to active wear for the last 10 years)
Rocky Mountain
Miele
Under Armor
Burton (partially cuz so many people hate them, but also cuz of AK and their commitment to R&D)
Hestra
Bang and Olufsen
Classe Audio
Bowers and Wilkins
Prada
Bolivar (cigars)
Riedel
Oppo
BMW
Taylor Made
Monte Blanc
Oakley
Nesspresso
Beers (top 5): Pilsner Urquell, Guiness, Kronenbourg, Grolsche, Becks
Wines (top 5); Sassicaia, Pegau, Dal Forno Romano, Dunn Vinyards, 


Hate:
All domestic car brands
Mexico
Beers: Coors, Budwesier, Basically all american and mexican beers
Wines: Pretty much anything new world except for maybe 2
All hippie type vans ever made. Any brand that has any connotation towards hippie actually
Dakine (no idea why)
Ping
Ikea
Louis Vuitton
Smart Cars
Long Collective
Dragon APX
iTunes music files
Capita (I just hate that word)


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not really any companies I love other than the fact I'm a total Dragon whore, always wearing either a hat by them or sunglasses...which due to WhiskeyMilitia I've got quite the collection of their goggles and sunglasses now..

As far as hate? North Face. Overpriced horseshit.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I find myself hating Subaru. Its not the car company`s fault and I know they are GREAT little cars. The problem is that after living in Portland, Oregon for 7 years, I have noticed that every hipster douchebag owns one and 90% of Subarus on the road here are are driven by complete morons and assholes....:dunno:


LOL this made me laugh out loud literally! I hate iphone because everyone owns it! I still love Blackberry no matter what!


----------



## Ollie78 (Apr 14, 2012)

I hate my own company...........Because I'm excessively bitter, and over-analytical.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hate is such a strong word....Here's some companies im not a fan of:

The whole Mervin franchise- (no reason, they probably ride super sweet, im just not digging it).
Union-....
Rossignol-had one of there boards for years, awesome board, but they need to develop their board & bindings (especially their bindings) side of things and fire their outerwear designer, because that shit is wack.
K2 - I look at there stuff and think "that'd be so sweet if you were a two polanker"
Salomon - the whole franchise except boots and binders, had Bonfire pants, destroyed them in 4 days.
IceBreaker - You're in NZ and its wool for fuck sake...sell your over priced shit cheaper.
Grenade-Build quality and image
Pow - Squishmittens
Marmot
Nitro-Boots and Bindings only
Northwave -My own fault for buying over sized boots...

Brands I like:

Burton-High end bindings and outerwear only though.
Ride-Outerwear only
Flux-Never ridden, just appeals...
Billabong - They've come along way in the last few years
Dakine - My Mission pack sucks (im going to try a different model), but their gloves are fricken sweeeeeet.
Smith - Lids only thoughs
Vans-Boots and their outerwear when they made it
Northface - Never touched the stuff, it just appeals for some reason.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i dislike all brands. [email protected]$%# the system.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Northwave -My own fault for buying over sized boots...
> 
> 
> Northwave - Never touched the stuff, it just appeals for some reason.


ahhhh am i missing something? lol

I just bought some northwave decade sl's so i am hoping they are awesome.

I hate a lot of shit, like chicks who act like they wanna root but really wanna cuddle.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> i dislike all brands. [email protected]$%# the system.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> ahhhh am i missing something? lol
> 
> I just bought some northwave decade sl's so i am hoping they are awesome.
> 
> I hate a lot of shit, like chicks who act like they wanna root but really wanna cuddle.


Ah, the folly of afternoon beers. Edited for your viewing pleasure. I hear the newer north wave stuff is alot better.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm about to start Friday arvo beers in a nice cold Melbourne outside beer garden, ahhh thank fuck its Friday!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^ haha, yeah good one asshole. I'm sitting in a bumfuck air terminal in Perth waiting to fly out to my shitty job. Have a James Squires for me (preferably a Dogbolter, that shit is ridiculously nice).


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

All over little creatures right now, that shit is amazing, squires is good tho!! Have a good flight man!


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

For no particular reason

*LIKE:*
Ride
Capita
32
Echelon
Oakley

*DISLIKE:*
Burton
Grenade
Technine


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Let's see. I like Dragon Alliance for no reason. I never tried them or even asked anyone how they are. I guess I just like the way they look. I'll probably try a pair soon. Companies I don't like. I don't like Never Summer. No reason not too. I guess everyone has high praise for them and I can't try one out so it seems like it's praise for no reason. Burton is another one even though the stuff I've ridden from them are pretty good. I guess I was just irked that I couldn't use my EST bindings anymore and the price range. So maybe that's a reason. So we'll just stick with Never Summer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I won't lie it's pretty obvious I hate Nope Snowboards. Hopefully this finally puts them out of business snowboarding would be better without people like this. Social Media Seppuku with Nope Snowboards The Angry Snowboarder The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Established ski companies selling snowboards. My dad has a Salomon and I internally mock him for it :cheeky4:
> 
> Just feels wrong...


thats a shame because i use to love the salomon board i had and their bindings were awesome.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an irrational hatred for Sean Penn.

Might be due to that retard movie he did with my name in the title. Fucking asshole.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

HAaa i have a love/hate relationship with burton, i always read about them being bad and stuff but i really want one. Im pretty sure i overthink everything.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> I have an irrational hatred for Sean Penn.
> 
> Might be due to that retard movie he did with my name in the title. Fucking asshole.


your first name is "Milk"??

must have been beat up a lot as a child...:cheeky4:


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

signal is cool, but I hate volcom for some reason

signal makes volcom boards too whaaaat


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> your first name is "Milk"??
> 
> must have been beat up a lot as a child...:cheeky4:


Last name "Toast". :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

backstop13 said:


> your first name is "Milk"??
> 
> must have been beat up a lot as a child...:cheeky4:


haha







we hates him.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

2:09 super good stair fall.


----------

